# Über Zahlen steuern



## Jeff234 (24. Jan 2009)

Hi,

wei kann ich ein Midlet mit den Zahlen steuern?
Also wenn ich z.B. die 5 drücke soll etwas passieren, danke!


----------



## frapo (24. Jan 2009)

J2ME ist zwar überhaupt nicht mein Gebiet, doch google spuckt einiges dazu aus (also demnächst mal gleich selber versuchen). 


```
public void keyPressed(int key)
{
if(key == Canvas.KEY_2)
{
//bewege nach oben
}
else if(key == Canvas.KEY_4)
{
//bewege nach links
}
}
oder auch:
public void keyPressed(int key)
{
```

Hier der link zum kompletten Dokument Spieleprogrammierung unter J2ME.

Gruß
frapo


----------



## Gast (24. Jan 2009)

Sry, aber habe dazu nichts gefunden... Und leider funkltioniert das auch nicht


----------



## frapo (24. Jan 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sry, aber habe dazu nichts gefunden... Und leider funkltioniert das auch nicht



Dein Google hat dazu nichts gefunden? Dann solltest du mal ein Update durchführen . 
Mein Google zeigt gleich auf der ersten Seite mehrere Treffer an: Google - J2ME Tasten abfragen.

Das es noch nicht funktioniert kann ich mir gut vorstellen. So schnell wie du nun geantwortet hast, dürftest du das Dokument wohl kaum verinnerlicht haben. Ich denke in dem Text steht alles drin was du brauchst. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gast (24. Jan 2009)

Eigentich sollte das hier doch reichen oder


```
protected void keyPressed (int keyCode)
    {
                  System.out.println("GUI keyPressed");
    }
```


----------

